# Florida Herf: Part Deux



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

im interested in seeing if we can organize something in the coming month for a herf in august or september. i say we liberally because i have no clue how to organize one. id like to meet some of the older guys around Florida like radar, Bruce5, refill, and Fredster and the others im forgetting, as im sure the other new guys on her would like to also. go ahead and post your opinions here and someone wil probably step up to try and make this a reality.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I visit Titanic evry once in a while, it's a micro-brewery that makes some awesome beer. Its right on US1 and Sunset Dr. Or we can always hit up Las Culebrinas for tasty cuban cuisine. Macabi cigar bar is right around the corner from there, never been there but I will check it out soon. I think they charge per table, don't know I will try calling them to see. It could be helpful if we can find out how many are interested in attending. 
We can also rent a space at one of the local parks ( it's very cheap) cook some BBQ, drink some beer, and smoke some cigars under the nice Fl sun.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Where ever it's going to be..Count me in!!!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Macabi Bar is a great place. if you ever go there on a saturday night you'll probably see me there. they charge by the table though, but theres a standing room only bar and live music after 12am! id be good to go with the park and BBQ also!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Macabi is out the window, too damn expensive.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

hey Ron, word on the street is that Nely and myself will join you guys up north on the 23 or 24 of July @ LJ's


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> hey Ron, word on the street is that Nely and myself will join you guys up north on the 23 or 24 of July @ LJ's


Come on up!!! I talked to ATLHARP and he's good for a herf. Also going to talk to Vic(Owner) today or tomorrow about it. I'll get a sub and some other stuff and we'll have a mini herf. If more people show I'll get wings and things. Let's set it for the 23rd because LJ's isn't open on Sundays.

*ANYONE ELSE WANT TO SHOW??????*

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

23rd is fine with me. my vacation begins that day actually!  get ready to smoke guys!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Wohooo! Herf! Herf! Herf! Herf! Herf!
What time should Erick and I ride out?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thats a good question. ill let Ron or Andrew answer that question. im going up to Jupiter this sunday. i could pass by if you guys are gonna be there.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> thats a good question. ill let Ron or Andrew answer that question. im going up to Jupiter this sunday. i could pass by if you guys are gonna be there.


LJ's is closed on Sunday's But we could hook up at another place if you want. If your passing by on Saturday, Andrew is there all day and I usually show up around 2ish. Let me know either way.

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ill let you know Ron. Saturday the 23rd we'll see you though for sure.


----------

